# Polenta



## In the Kitchen (Jan 4, 2007)

I remember asking how to fix polenta.  I can't find it.  could someone please help?


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is your thread ITK!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 4, 2007)

*boufa06*



			
				boufa06 said:
			
		

> Here is your thread ITK!



I thank you so much.  Haven't made this since I last followed the suggestions and then now I can't find where I put the printed copy and looked on the site and could not find.  I am sorry had to bother you but I put in the bottom of the page in Search for Polenta and never found it.  I am sure glad you know where to look.  I need you.  Hope you will be here when I have t o bother you again for help.  I do so appreciate it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 4, 2007)

ITK, one of the easier ways to track down a thread that you started, you can go to your own public profile, see the "Forum Info" box on the left hand side, where it contains your join date and the number of total posts, there is a link to the whole list of the threads that you started, chronologically with the most recent one at the top.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 4, 2007)

*Learn?*



			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ITK, one of the easier ways to track down a thread that you started, you can go to your own public profile, see the "Forum Info" box on the left hand side, where it contains your join date and the number of total posts, there is a link to the whole list of the threads that you started, chronologically with the most recent one at the top.



You think I'll learn?  I will try to save this and refer to it.  Thank you for explaining.  It  is not that I like bothering people, just wish I could find it on my own.  Thanks for help.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2007)

ITK,
you aren't bothering anyone..That's why we all are here love of good food and love of our fellow DC members..So anytime just ask, we love it.
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 4, 2007)

Exactly what CJ told you, ITK, asking a question is not "bothering", we are all here to help each other with anything we can, and more than happy about it!!  So do never hesitate when in doubt!!  (Heck I just helped CJ not long ago, too    And it made me feel so good about it!!)


----------

